
Emails show Mark Zuckerberg feared startups were building faster than FB in 2012 - Steve886
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/30/21348082/zuckerberg-facebook-house-committee-emails-app-development-speed-copying-innovation
======
Fiveplus
I was following a thread on twitter the other day about how facebook's
decision to buy Instagram in 2012 was questioned by many. Some suggested it
was Mark's amazing prophetic vision in hindsight, some suggested he feared
innovation was not happening at FB.

